# Not Your Daddy's Fatty *** Warning: Q-view Heavy!



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

Let's see what happens.....













20160326_143628.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016






*Edit: FYI...... thinking of making one of these? I suggest leaving out the cheese.*

This fatty has a Hungarian theme going on. I grew up eating and still loving my mom's cooking. She makes what is called "fasirozott" and "spenot fozelek" (google some images to get a better idea). We eat the spenot fozelek with the fasirozott and/or eggs sunny side up with bread.

My effort here is to combine those foods with a twist plus the bacon, well, the bacon speaks for itself.

Thanks for taking a look!


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 26, 2016)

WOW, I thought I over stuffed my fatties!

Can't wait to see this one!

Al


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> WOW, I thought I over stuffed my fatties!
> 
> Can't wait to see this one!
> 
> Al


lol.... I'll try not to get too carried away.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

20160326_145812.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_150548.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_150935.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_151958.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_152457.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_152750.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_152925.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_153651.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016






Not bad..... needed a little more salt.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Mar 26, 2016)

Lookin tasty JP !   Thumbs Up


----------



## keitha (Mar 26, 2016)

In for the result!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

20160326_160709.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_161904.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_164525.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_164619.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_164942.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_164955.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_165331.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

20160326_170126.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_173708.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_175135.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_175202.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

20160326_183418.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


----------



## keitha (Mar 26, 2016)

This is looking epic..I didn't even know what a "fatty" was (at least in a food sense!) before I signed up for this site. Not a fan of hard boiled eggs, though...I will just ignore that part. lol!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

20160326_184501.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_184758.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_185006.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_185119.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_185552.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Lookin tasty JP !


Thanks WHB!

I hope it will be the case when it's finished 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





First attempt at this compound


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

KeithA said:


> In for the result!


Pull up a chair 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	






KeithA said:


> This is looking epic..I didn't even know what a "fatty" was (at least in a food sense!) before I signed up for this site. Not a fan of hard boiled eggs, though...I will just ignore that part. lol!


I didn't know "fatty" either before joining the site. We've been getting closer ever since


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

20160326_193111.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_210848.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_210930.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016






Going to apply some high intensity heat and TBS tomorrow, then fatty and I are going on a short road trip.

Hope you enjoyed the process and the pics. If you have any questions, don't be shy.


----------



## b-one (Mar 26, 2016)

:th_anim_burp: and it's not even done yet!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 26, 2016)

20160326_203041.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_203814.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016


















20160326_204032.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 26, 2016






All that work made me hungry!

Purchased 1.5lbs of ground pork and used approx. 1lb.

Made a nice sandwich for dinner and have enough for another.


----------



## keitha (Mar 27, 2016)

Man, you've got skilz! That bacon weave looks tight!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay, here we go!













20160327_122003.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 27, 2016






I hope she stays together and tastes good. Never made a fatty like this one.

haha..... I also heard on the radio that, it's also national Joe's day? That's funny, never heard of that one.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

About an hour in...

Have some leakage going on (expected, but hoping for minimum) and the ends came undone a little.

Smells really good though 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















20160327_131057.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 27, 2016


----------



## tropics (Mar 27, 2016)

Joe that looks great can't wait to see the money shot

Richie


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

tropics said:


> Joe that looks great can't wait to see the money shot
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

The money shot will come later on this evening.

I'm really looking forward to it also, keeping my fingers crossed, lol.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

We crossed the Finish Line!!!

Money shot and taste test coming later.....













20160327_142246.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 27, 2016


















20160327_142331.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 27, 2016


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

Okay Ms. Hungarian fatty, waive bye-bye to everyone.

Tell them not to worry, you'll flash'em later on..... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			


















20160327_152154.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 27, 2016


















20160327_152316.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 27, 2016


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, I started off with good intentions. Would I make this same fatty again, the answer is no, I would not. Although everyone that had a slice or two said it was good and they liked it. How much truth is in that, only they know. You know how it goes. I wasn't crazy about it. Yes, it was okay. The part I didn't think was all that good was the spinach. I liked the spinach when it was first prepared but, I think the combination of two different cheeses with the spinach and grease I'm sure was off for my taste. Live and learn.













20160327_160747.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 27, 2016


















20160327_163616.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 27, 2016


















20160327_161243.jpg



__ jp61
__ Mar 27, 2016


----------



## tropics (Mar 27, 2016)

It still looks good and for your honest,opinion on the taste and an excellent Q-View Points

Richie


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

tropics said:


> It still looks good and for your honest,opinion on the taste and an excellent Q-View Points
> 
> Richie


Thanks Richie!

Have nothing to hide, I may play around with thread titles and such but, definitely don't want to mislead people. 

How many of these points do I need to gather before I can cash them in?


----------



## bdskelly (Mar 27, 2016)

Outstanding fatty Joe.  point!

Brian


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

Thanks Brian!


----------



## tropics (Mar 27, 2016)

JP61 said:


> Thanks Richie!
> 
> Have nothing to hide, I may play around with thread titles and such but, definitely don't want to mislead people.
> 
> How many of these points do I need to gather before I can cash them in?


lots


----------



## jeepsjeep (Mar 27, 2016)

JP, I can't wait to see the end of this one!! looking great so far!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 27, 2016)

JeepsJeep said:


> JP, I can't wait to see the end of this one!! looking great so far!









  You're a little late, probably the stuff has been already treated   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....which is good, I still have to do dishes.

Sorry, I couldn't help it. I'm sure you didn't see there was a second page in this thread. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











  thank you for taking a look and commenting!


----------



## keitha (Mar 28, 2016)

Looks really well executed, even if you weren't crazy about the taste.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 28, 2016)

KeithA said:


> Looks really well executed, even if you weren't crazy about the taste.


Thanks Keith!

Hopefully I'll do better next time.


----------



## disco (Mar 28, 2016)

JP, this is just plain innovative and brilliant.

Points

Disco


----------



## jp61 (Mar 28, 2016)

Disco said:


> JP, this is just plain innovative and brilliant.
> 
> Points
> 
> Disco


Thank you Disco!


----------



## smoking4fun (Mar 28, 2016)

JP61 said:


> Thanks Keith!
> 
> Hopefully I'll do better next time.


Sometimes, the best way to learn is through failure.  At least you have one datapoint on what you DON'T like to go with all the positive datapoints.  Just don't stop experimenting.


----------



## jp61 (Mar 29, 2016)

smoking4fun said:


> Sometimes, the best way to learn is through failure.  At least you have one datapoint on what you DON'T like to go with all the positive datapoints.  Just don't stop experimenting.


Yes, I may try a different version at some point but, at the present time, I'm preoccupied with the "double-slit experiment".


----------



## savupoika (Mar 30, 2016)

Piece of art right there


----------



## jp61 (Mar 30, 2016)

Savupoika said:


> Piece of art right there


Thank you very much!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 30, 2016)

FYI..... If anyone is thinking of making a fatty with these ingredients, I do not recommend using cheese of any kind. 

Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## gearjammer (Mar 31, 2016)

That thing is a work of art, I've checked out a lot of

pictures of fatties, and that one can stand with the best

visually.

Now I've got to ask, the cheese didn't go well with the spinach?

'Cause I would gladly forgo the spinach to get the cheese.

Or the cheese just didn't work in the fattie?

Point for art value.

                         Ed


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 31, 2016)

Looks great, even though it didn't pass your taste test. I'm not a big fan of eggs in fatties. 

I've had good success using mozzarella, and feta (not at the same time) with spinach. 

Points for appearance!


----------



## jp61 (Mar 31, 2016)

Gearjammer said:


> That thing is a work of art, I've checked out a lot of
> 
> pictures of fatties, and that one can stand with the best
> 
> ...


Yes

I guess out of habit some type of cheese always goes in my fatties. In this case I was trying to combine foods I loved growing up. My mom would make spinach (fozelek) and most of the time I'd eat it with fried patties made from this pork mixture (it's close to mom's) and/or eggs sunny side up or just the spinach and bread. It never involved any type of cheese or bacon. In short, the cheese melting into the spinach changed its taste from what I was expecting. Nobody else complained but me, lol.

Edit: oops, forgot to say Thank You!


dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great, even though it didn't pass your taste test. I'm not a big fan of eggs in fatties.
> 
> I've had good success using mozzarella, and feta (not at the same time) with spinach.
> 
> Points for appearance!


Thanks man!


----------



## ragnar (Apr 3, 2016)

Joe, I'm giving you point(s), too. 

Coming in days after you made it, I didn't care so much about the contents of the fatty as I did in the process of assembling one. Most of the smoking I've done in my life has been either sausage or fish. This thread gives me a really good idea of how to put a nice fatty together in order to provide a decent main course. Hopefully, I can come close to that beauty you created.

Thanks!


----------



## jp61 (Apr 3, 2016)

Thank you Ragnar!

Much success on your first fatty!


----------

